# Livery yard in Richmond/Surrey/London area



## xsophie (8 May 2010)

I am desperatly looking for a livery yard in the area, i live in Mortlake and currently ride in richmond park, anything that is cheap and has nice facilties (preferred with turnout) would be perfect...
I am aware of the local ones like KRC(too expensive), Wimbledon village(really long wainting list)
Anything that is about half an hour away by car or public transport would be fine and if in walking distance it would be even better. THANK YOU


----------



## Letslip (8 May 2010)

Hi

What kind of livery are you looking for?  Full, part or DIY?  There is Chessington Equestrian Centre at Chessington Nr Hook, which does full (but without exercising), just down the road from that is Manor Farm - not sure what they do livery wise and then in Claygate there is Slough Farm, which is a DIY yard.

Don't know if any of these yards have any spaces however.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## becca27 (11 May 2010)

There is Ridgway Stables, also in Wimbledon Village.  They have an advert on their website for livery (although I don't know how much it costs):

www.ridgwaystables.co.uk


----------



## thetreehouse (20 May 2010)

Southwood Manor Equestrian is fantastic. It's in Hersham and I know liveries go there from Putney, Wandsworth and Richmond. 

Great facilities, good turnout, horsewalker, canter track on site, nice boxes, lovely staff, very nice liveries.  I was there 3 years before moving to the west of England and was incredibly sad to leave. Lovely yard with lots going on.

Here's the site - well worth getting in touch.

http://www.southwoodmanor.co.uk 

Good luck!


----------



## Shay (20 May 2010)

If you're looking in the Claygate Area don't forget there are also Woodstock North, Woodstock South and Bridle Road as well as Slough and Manor.  Or Old Barn if you want schooled livery.

There is reasonable bus access to Claygate and its on a train line from Waterloo.  Rather than typing an exhaustive list of what each yard does PM me if you're interested.


----------



## squiz22 (21 May 2010)

hey.. have you checked out Chobham? I keep mine in a livery yard on the edge of chobham common which is great hacking. We also have girl who keeps her horse there and lives in Richmond. She says its a 20 minute run down the M3 as we are 2 minutes off junction 3. 

There are lots of livery yards in Chobham, to name a few.. 

Langshot
Riverside Liveries
Willow Farm Stud
Little Owl
Willow View

Hope you find something soon.


----------



## arizonahoney (21 May 2010)

The A3's your best friend. I live in Putney and have kept my ponies in Bookham, Effingham and Cobham over the years.


----------



## Shay (22 May 2010)

We're just off the A3 at the Ace of Spades junction.  Maybe 15 mins by car from you.  Within about 1 minute drive you have a massive choice of yards - and I've probably missed some.

In order off the A3...

Woodstock North - great turn out, one sand school I think.  Really nice YO.  Great focus on herbs and natural health stuff.

Woodstock South - Year round turn out, 24/7 in the summer.  Surfaced dressage school, floodlight surfaced jumping school, horse walker, dedicated wash stall, solarium.  Full, assisted and DIY.  (Mine.... highly reccommended!)

Old Barn.  School full livery only.  Limited turn out.  Very caring YO.

If you turn over the A3 Bridge  - Chessington Equestrian Centre.  Indoor school.   2 outdoor arenas; at least 1 with great jumps, turn out.  Don't know about livery arrangements.

If you go into Chessington - Barwell.  But with evening traffic trhat will take you a good 20 mins on its own...

If you don't go over the A3 bridge...

Manor Farm.  Indoor and outdoor schools.  Turn out.  Again I don't know about the livery arrangements, but they don't allow children (a positive for some!) and you have to buy your feed / bedding etc from the YO.

Bridle Road.  Lovely small yard with really nice people (at least when we checked them out a couple of years ago.)  Turn out.  But no school or floodlighting.

Slough Farm.  Certainly does DIY - I think also part and full.  Good turnout - although the far feilds can be boggy.  Fabulous jumping field in the summer, but no access in the winter.  Small surfaced arena.  Hugh Wash area.  Seems very focussed on Parelli and has regular parelli instructors if that is a draw.

I can find phone numbers for any of the YOs if you want.  PM me.


----------



## lh1975 (23 May 2010)

I also live in Putney and am looking for a good but affordable livery yard so your suggestions were really helpful!


----------



## xsophie (5 June 2010)

Thank you everybody..i am starting to look at them..but more suggestions would be great.


----------



## littleme (30 June 2010)

We have a couple of spaces just come up (due to a livery buying a propety with stables!) at our yard, we have quite a few liveries who live in London - pretty easy to get down here. We are in Dorking, offer part and full livery (and competition/schooling livery), all year turnout, great hacking with no roadwork, rubber school which planning is just going through to be extended to i thjink 40x60..range of liveries from happy hackers to BD/BE competitors..  anyway if interested just pm for number


----------



## jazzyjeff11 (16 July 2010)

if you are prepared to travel a bit further there is Chalkpit Farm Stables -in Bookham -which is about 10 mins from the A3 and around 20 mins from Wimbledon? fab off road hacking, fantastic small BHS approved yard run by professional friendly staff, lovely liveries, 20 x 60 rubber/sand floodlit manage, great security CCTV/alarm etc, all year turnout (1/2 day) - they are superb with both humans and horses! - well worth a look - not the poshest looking yard about but superior in their care. They have a few liveries that live/work in London there...


----------



## elkiebean (29 July 2010)

Send Barns Equestrian is a yard that has just opened and is definatly well worth a look. here is the website http://www.sendbarnsequestrian.co.uk/

its really nice and there is an open day on the 21st august so anyone looking is more than welcome to come meet the staff, horses and have a look around. 

my horse is there and she has settled in soooo well 

thanks


----------



## Luci07 (29 July 2010)

I am at the same yard as little me - and originally was living in Fulham and going down there - that took me 35 mins but you are a little closer than me as you live in Putney. If you enjoy your hacking, it really is superb as we are right on top of Ranmore. I have been there for ages, and bought my current boy during my stay - put it this way, if ever I had to sell mine, I would honestly not be able to say how good he was in traffic as I will only see cars if I choose to ride on the top verge on the hill (and by verge - its about 70 feet wide!). We are a mixed bunch in terms of what everyone does and there are a fair few of us down late in the week as well..


----------



## Saf (30 July 2010)

elkiebean said:



			Send Barns Equestrian is a yard that has just opened and is definatly well worth a look. here is the website http://www.sendbarnsequestrian.co.uk/

its really nice and there is an open day on the 21st august so anyone looking is more than welcome to come meet the staff, horses and have a look around. 

my horse is there and she has settled in soooo well 

thanks
		
Click to expand...

Gosh what happened to the Thoms who were there?


----------



## elkiebean (24 August 2010)

"Gosh what happened to the Thoms who were there?"

i dont know who had it last but my mum and her friend have just started renting it, they have 10 boxes at the moment but will be looking into getting the others that are currently being used for DIY. there is also another loads of fields up the back of the property which they are looking into renting and using for grass livery and for youngsters to bring on. 

its a really nice yard and would recommmend it to everyone


----------



## Lucy_Ally (28 August 2010)

I live near Kingston and work in London and keep my horse in Effingham. This is the yard I'm at and I can't recommend it highly enough.

http://www.greenfieldfarmstables.webeden.co.uk/

It takes me 30 min by car to get there from home and Effingham junction station is about 2 miles from the yard.


----------



## KittyHarris (3 September 2010)

Hi,

I keep my horse at Woodruff Equestrian, a wonderful yard in Byfleet Surrey, 10mins from the A3.  I know they have DIY vacancies and no waiting list at the moment.  Very friendly, family run and very laid back.  Good facilities and very close to some lovely hacking in Wisley and Ockham Common.

They are currently re-doing their website but I have some pictures and contact details if you are interested.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## KittyHarris (3 September 2010)

Hi,

Byfleet, Surrey may be a bit too far for you but I keep my horse at Woodruff Equestrian, a wonderful family run yard, very laid back, good facilities and great hacking in Wisley and Ockham Commons.

They are re-doing their website at the moment but I know they have some DIY vacancies at the moment.

Can send you on details if you are interested.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## evita273 (12 January 2011)

Hi,

Not sure if you are still looking but just in case you are I am opening a small, friendly livery yard in Chobham, Surrey. I will be taking full, part, schooling and holiday liveries from Feb 2011.

Smart new stables, all year turnout, school and easy access to great hacking on Chobham Common.

Easy to get to from London (approx 30-35mins) Feel free to call/email for a chat if you like

Kate
07738 116 348
katemorris21@hotmail.com


----------



## paddy (16 January 2011)

Hi.  Before we set up our own yard, we spent a year at Chalkpit Farm Stables in Bookham and the care and service was excellent.  We were really sad to leave and I would have no hesitation in recommending them.  We were at several other yards before that, none of which I would recommend.

My husband now runs a livery stables a little further down the A3, near Godalming - Upper House Farm Stables - providing full and part livery only.  We've recently started a Facebook page (Upper House Farm Stables) if you want to find out more about us and there's a link to a short guide on finding a livery yard, prompted by calls from people who really didn't know what to look for or ask.  Or call Andy on 01483 208 126.  I work in London and manage to ride when I get home, so it is 'commutable'.


----------



## Chobham1 (21 January 2011)

Willow View Farm, the smaller private one, also known as RS Eventing has a good reputation and normally has a waiting list which is normally a good sign, vacancies dont come up often but worth giving them a call.www.willowviewfarm.co.uk


----------

